# Craftsman Plunge Router Combo



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Bobj3 who has 5 and am sure other posters may know..............

With the Craftsman Plunge Router Combo is it compatable with the PC guide bushings? Craftsaman seems to have a decent price on their guide bushings but do they limit you to only Craftsman products?

```
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00964180000P
```
Also the base plates.... do you have to buy the 6pack of different size plates to increase the bit diameter opening?

```
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00964183000P?keyword=6+piece+router+base+plate
```
 .............. or can you make your own base plates? If so what material do you dare use?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Marco, Welcome to the forum! It will be much easier for us to answer You if you put your name and a location on your profile page. You can make a base plate, I am not sure how the newer Craftsman are, Milescraft has a plate that you can use, and You can do a lot more with that plate, because of it's design.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marco

Yes they are compatable, you can use any of the PC type guides in it you can get a clear base from Sears also but I would suggest the MilesCraft base, it will take on the PC guides plus more..and will let you use the bigger bits without switching base plates (up to 1 1/2" ) 

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==========



Marco said:


> Bobj3 who has 5 and am sure other posters may know..............
> 
> With the Craftsman Plunge Router Combo is it compatable with the PC guide bushings? Craftsaman seems to have a decent price on their guide bushings but do they limit you to only Craftsman products?
> 
> ...


----------

